# Fixed Match for 01.05.2010



## kubica007 (Apr 29, 2010)

We are just ordinary people. So why we are different from you? - Because we got the SOURCE!
Until we managed to find this source, we were tricked a lot of times, but now it`s the REAL TIME TO MAKE MONEY! We found this RELIABLE source, but the things is that the source is very expensive. So we made this blog for getting back some of the money that we pay to the source. We know that all of you have been tricked many times too. We are different. Cheers!

I invite all you to this blog:
EDIT by moderator: You can post the info here, instead of giving links, otherwise this thread is only advertisement.

Types 100%


----------



## steveklenex (May 6, 2010)

Lol, wonder how much he made from his "source"


----------

